# Just ordered 4 perfumes from Sephora...



## samtaro (Oct 7, 2005)

It's my birthday Saturday and I wanted to splurge...I ordered:

Paris Hilton
Pink Sugar
Benefit's Maybe Baby
Too Faced's Love Hangover

I'm excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I plan on getting some makeup and lush stuff too, but this was my birthday present to me.  Expensive, but I am pleased


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 7, 2005)

Those are all GREAT choices.  I love all of them, especially Pink Sugar....yummy!!!!  Happy Birthday to you!!!!


----------



## samtaro (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 
_Those are all GREAT choices.  I love all of them, especially Pink Sugar....yummy!!!!  Happy Birthday to you!!!!_

 
Thanks!  I'm really looking forward to getting them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My family and boyfriend aren't big into getting me makeup or perfume, so I get myself presents, lol.


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 9, 2005)

Excellent choices!


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 9, 2005)

I love Maybe Baby - whenever I wear it, I always get a ton of compliments.  Good stuff!


----------



## Glow (Oct 9, 2005)

I've only smelled Paris Hiltons but it's very fruity and I loved it.
Good taste


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you! Hope you loved your perfumes -I love Sephora's packaging it just makes you feel special getting it.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Oct 20, 2005)

oooh! i loooove maybe baby. its the sex.


----------

